# Miss Pumpkin .. And The Seven Chihuahuas!



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha she thought the babies were great fun yesterday! She had a sniff, a bark, a lick then ran off and couldnt care less if they were there or not! 

"Whats that mummy?" says Dustin









"Why if you were in here ... id so beat you up!" Hopper









"Hmm im not too sure now!"
"Wow you's smell nice!" 









"They is like well tiny mum!" 









"Damn where'd she go?" (Hopper is soo comical at times!!)









"Hey get back here!" 









Enjoy!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dustin looks giant compared to the others lol pumpkin has grown she's a good girl. Can we see all 11 chihuahuas please


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Make that 12


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww what lovely pics.. Did ur chi have a litter of 7?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Dustin looks giant compared to the others lol pumpkin has grown she's a good girl. Can we see all 11 chihuahuas please


Haha hes very furry! Hjes not the heaviest lol
Thank you! 

We're having issues at themoment 
Tiny is just being a pure grumpy! 
And Hope & Fifi are fighting lol 
Ill try for some of them playing soon!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Chandoll said:


> Aww what lovely pics.. Did ur chi have a litter of 7?


Thankyou

Hope is the Dam, Dad is the Sire.
Yes she orginally had 8 .. One passed away last month, she was very very tiny! It was a struggle and has been a lot of work, but mum and babies pulled through


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol is fifi in season?? Haha tell them to snap out of it. Well were still waiting for dustin


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Lol is fifi in season?? Haha tell them to snap out of it. Well were still waiting for dustin


Nope Fifis not in season, shes jealous because Hope has babies! lol Haha well if this home doesnt contact me ill contact you !


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Oh wow that's amazing... What a great mum to raise all those babies... And what gorgeous babies they are!!!! I want hopper and daisy!!! Lol 
Are they all spoken for yet??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Chandoll said:


> Oh wow that's amazing... What a great mum to raise all those babies... And what gorgeous babies they are!!!! I want hopper and daisy!!! Lol
> Are they all spoken for yet??


Yes Hope did a greatjob! I took ages of time with her and them making sure they were feeding etc, Hope even ate her vitamins with no help! Im so proud of this girl! Man a lot of hard work you see in these photos! lol

Daisy has a home to go to around the 16th Hopper hasnt found his home yet


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll have him!!!!!!


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww bless I'm sure he will soon find a home... He is to just die for!!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww they are all just adorable, great pics thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I'll have him!!!!!!


There you go.. New home for hopper!! Lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I'll have him!!!!!!


Haha im stll waiting for replies for Harvey and Luke so i hope theyre not going to promise to come and then not even tell me when they change their minds ! Hopper has no awaiting home  Dutsin may have so ill keep you upto speed Sarah! Hes ready to leave anytime now!  lol



Chandoll said:


> Aww bless I'm sure he will soon find a home... He is to just die for!!


Thank you!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pop them in a shoe box they can join our pack and eat nom non nomy food with daisy


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Pop them in a shoe box they can join our pack and eat nom non nomy food with daisy


hahaha! loving that idea! if it involves food Hopper & Dustin will be therein a shot! lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awwww!! they are too cute!!
love hopper!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> awwww!! they are too cute!!
> love hopper!!


Thank you!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look adorable so cute


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

See she is their lc sister from a sc mummy too she is willing to share her food and trust me she keeps her food close to her lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> See she is their lc sister from a sc mummy too she is willing to share her food and trust me she keeps her food close to her lol


haha well then these babies must be special to you too DaisyDoo! And of course Auntie Sarah! Dutin & Hopper are tuckered out, they pigged the rest of their breakfast!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha well then these babies must be special to you too DaisyDoo! And of course Auntie Sarah! Dutin & Hopper are tuckered out, they pigged the rest of their breakfast!


Breakfast was a year ago according to daisy lol she is chasing flies again


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Breakfast was a year ago according to daisy lol she is chasing flies again


haha! No they ate breakfast about 6am, then again at 10. but they were finishing off what theyve left laying about on my floor! lol Dinner time soon! lol actually im hungry now!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We want out to pway Mama! :lol: Too cute! We need to see pics of all your Chi's!  Some Mama Hope pics too!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha thank you T! They really loved Pumpkin actually! But theyre not innoculated so i cant let her run loose with them! I know when it stops raiing ill have to get them out to play!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

AWWWWWWW I want them all to come and live with Milo and Me!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha you can not have my Pumpkin!  Shes my baby girl! Well big baby! haha


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Humfth well in that case I best find my other dog asap, my chi need is getting way to big!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay I wake up to puppy pics! So adorable! 



TLI said:


> We need to see pics of all your Chi's!  Some Mama Hope pics too!


Ha, yes I agree!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Milosmummy said:


> Humfth well in that case I best find my other dog asap, my chi need is getting way to big!!


HAha sorry! lol The puppies still need hoems.. have a shoe box ill mail them! lol joking! 



foggy said:


> Yay I wake up to puppy pics! So adorable!
> 
> Ha, yes I agree!


 Glad you liked them! Ill definately try for everyone!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are very cute, they got so big so fast. I bet it's going to be hard to let them go. 
Pumpkin looks like she'd like to play with them.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tanna said:


> They are very cute, they got so big so fast. I bet it's going to be hard to let them go.
> Pumpkin looks like she'd like to play with them.


Thank you! You'd be surprised theyre not that big! Bo is like a mouse! lol
It is going to be i know it!
She did but then lost interest and went to eat a chicken! lol joking she just watched him run about for a while!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG I want that little black one soooo bad!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

dmccaughan said:


> OMG I want that little black one soooo bad!!!


Hopper? He's everyones favourite  Thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That pic of Hopper looks like he's pocking his tongue out at pumkin,so funny


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I know haha he loved her! If the weather gets nice like that again i might just take Hopper to meet her and see what they both think, im not silly ill be there like 200% of the time! lol


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

big baby meets the tinee, weenee babies lol!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha i know! Bless her shes grown so much! I posted some new photos of her under Other Pets man you wouldnt believe how much shes recently grown!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They look so happy and playful, very inquisitive checking Pumkin out . That wee black guy is the most adorable--what a sweet pack you have !!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, how cute is that?! Those pups are so beautiful. I do love Hoppper but I think it's your Mimi?...she's gorgeous too! Well, they are ALL gorgeous but you kwim! Pumpkin is SO SO cute btw...


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

AWW Such gorgeous baby chi's and Pumkin too!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG........... Hopper would be mine if I lived closer...  do they all have forever homes yet?


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

pumpkin has got such a big girl, the puppies are all so cute, great pics


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they really are soooo cute!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MChis said:


> Awww, how cute is that?! Those pups are so beautiful. I do love Hoppper but I think it's your Mimi?...she's gorgeous too! Well, they are ALL gorgeous but you kwim! Pumpkin is SO SO cute btw...


Thank you!  

Oh wow thank you! Mimi is a lil beauty  haha Thanks! Pumpkin has grown omg she has soo much! :
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=51914&highlight=pumpkin+dosage




Elle.Bee said:


> AWW Such gorgeous baby chi's and Pumkin too!


Thank you! 



jan896 said:


> OMG........... Hopper would be mine if I lived closer...  do they all have forever homes yet?


He'd love to live with Chico!  Nope the boys are still waiting ...



tulula's mum said:


> pumpkin has got such a big girl, the puppies are all so cute, great pics


Thank you she is huge now! lol 



xSamanthax said:


> Awww they really are soooo cute!


Thank you!


----------

